# What's happened to Parterre Box



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been unable to connect for the past two days. I want my fix of informed opera bitching, regie quizzes and cryptic leaks!

Edit: Rats, typo in the title, can't edit it


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fixed. As for the question, I don't know.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

http://parterre.com/

I check it out each day & not had a problem.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Dammit I'm still getting this:

"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" and it's telling me the website isn't responding to connection attempts. But you guys are not having problems. Odd. 

Maybe it's decided that New Zealand is just too damn straight to bother with.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Dammit I'm still getting this:
> 
> "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" and it's telling me the website isn't responding to connection attempts. But you guys are not having problems. Odd.
> 
> Maybe it's decided that New Zealand is just too damn straight to bother with.


Something with your firewall?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

IE sucks. Get Firefox.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Dammit I'm still getting this:
> 
> "*Internet Explorer* cannot display the webpage" and it's telling me the website isn't responding to connection attempts. But you guys are not having problems. Odd.
> 
> Maybe it's decided that New Zealand is just too damn straight to bother with.


I think we have your problem right there. Switch to Opera (heh, how fitting) or something.

Also, Parterre works very well for me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

It's not Internet Explorer.
I use IE and the site is perfectly normal.
It must be something with her firewall.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I turned my firewall off and it made no difference.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I turned my firewall off and it made no difference.


LOL looks like you've been banned from Parterre Box.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

@mamascarlatti : Can you tell us which version of Internet Explorer you have (click on menu Help, and then on About Internet Explorer)? There are huge differences between different versions of IE. So, Almaviva's version might be newer one, thus having no problems.

It can easily happen that getting some other browser (Opera, Firefox or Chrome) can solve it. If you are not familiar with the installation process, I think Opera has the most trivial approach - you get it from opera.com and once you run it you see this self explaining picture:








Click Install and enjoy 

PS
No, I don't work for Opera Software ASA  - I use Firefox 90% of the time, it's just that Opera does have most trivial installation. Also, http://parterre.com/ work for me in both Firefox and Opera, from Serbia (location sometimes can be the trick, hardly the case with NZ, but just saying).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

graaf said:


> @mamascarlatti : Can you tell us which version of Internet Explorer you have (click on menu Help, and then on About Internet Explorer)? There are huge differences between different versions of IE. So, Almaviva's version might be newer one, thus having no problems.
> 
> It can easily happen that getting some other browser (Opera, Firefox or Chrome) can solve it. If you are not familiar with the installation process, I think Opera has the most trivial approach - you get it from opera.com and once you run it you see this self explaining picture:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, graaf.

What puzzles me is the fact that parterre box stopped connecting suddenly, having worked fine on the same notebook for 10 days. I'm using a brand much new notebook as well so it should be a recent version of IE. I'll see what happens when I get home fron holiday and get onto my usual laptop.

Otherwise I'll migrate, probably to firefox.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Natalie - apparently you're not the only one who's having problems with La Cieca. From the site.



> bobsnsane says:
> April 30, 2011 at 1:09 PM
> 
> Why, oh why can't I log onto the Chat?
> ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Natalie - apparently you're not the only one who's having problems with La Cieca. From the site.


Thanks Annie. I've tried with Opera, and then with my laptop at home. No luck. I'll try it at work. I know they migrated to a new server and that might be the problem.


----------

